# La ciudad de Piura tendra otro distrito dentro de la Ciudad.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Promete Jefe de Demarcación Territorial
Sector Oeste tendrá alcalde 

Los pobladores del sector Oeste de la ciudad estarían eligiendo a su propio alcalde distrital en los próximos comicios municipales del 2006. Así lo prometió ayer el jefe de la oficina de Demarcación Territorial del Gobierno Regional, Gustavo Benites Patiño, quien aseguró que la meta es lograr la promulgación del anhelado distrito 26 de Octubre antes de concluir el presente año. 

En julio se concluiría el estudio de diagnóstico y zonificación de la provincia de Piura y de Piura Metropolitana, con lo cual quedaría cubierto el único requisito impuesto por la Dirección Nacional Técnica de Demarcación, para dar el visto bueno, después de 22 años de postergación, a la creación del nuevo distrito. 

Esto permitirá, según Benites, que en agosto se presente dicho expediente a la dirección nacional. Luego del consentimiento por parte de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros, el Congreso de la República estaría aprobando la ley de creación antes de culminar el 2005. 


ASAMBLEA
Esta fue la promesa expresada por el funcionario ante dirigentes del sector oeste en asamblea pública realizada ayer. 

A la cita acudieron cerca de 20 representantes de los cuarenta asentamientos que conformarían la proyectada comuna, quienes no dejaron de expresar su desconfianza ante este nuevo ofrecimiento, ya que, recordaron, llevan más de dos décadas en la lucha por su reconocimiento. 


ACUERDO
Los líderes del comité, Hugo Cánova y Ausberto Merino, recordaron que el pasado 17 de marzo, tras sostener una ardua reunión con Omar Landeo Orozco, se acordó que se cumpliría con el requisito del estudio de zonificación impuesto por la Ley de Demarcación Territorial, aprobada en el 2003, pese a que ellos, por haber iniciado el trámite veinte años antes, no estaban sujetos a ella, sino a la norma 044-90, que no lo requería. 

En aquella ocasión también estuvieron presentes el presidente regional César Trelles Lara y los congresistas Jhony Peralta y Manuel Merino, quienes también participaron en la sustentación de la necesidad social del proyecto de ley. Finalmente, Landeo dio un plazo de tres meses para la realización del estudio. 
Piura ciudad tendra en el 2006 4 distritos dentro de la Piura metropolitana.
- Piura cercado (sector centro y norte de la ciudad)
- Castilla (sector este de la ciudad)
- catacaos ( sector sur de la ciudad)
- 26 de octubre - nuevo distrito. (sector Oeste de la ciudad)


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Le ganan a Chiclayo ciudad....que solo tiene tres.  Pero bueno, ojala que funcione bien el distrito y le brinde muy buenos servicios a la gente asi pueden crecer a buen ritmo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pense que se iba a construir un nuevo distrito, osea que este barrio ya existe, si no que se va a independizar, ojala y sea para bien..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

EL nombre no me parece bacán, pero ni modo, bien por ellos, no?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Está bién que Piura ciudad se descentralice porq es una ciudad muy grande para tener 3 distritos.
Pero con el nombre no estoy de acuerdo, hubiera tenido cualquiera de los sgts nombres de los personajes ilustres Piuranos como:

- Miguel Graú.
- Cayetano Heredia.
- Sanchez Cerro.
- Juan Velazco Alvarado.
- Arturo Woodman,etc. Bueno este personaje esta vivo pero esta haciendo bastante para Piura.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo pense que se iba a construir un nuevo distrito, osea que este barrio ya existe, si no que se va a independizar, ojala y sea para bien..


 Si el nuevo distrito que se va crear pertenece al distrito de Piura.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Espero que en verdad sea para beneficio de los que viven en esa zona. Felipe, como es ese nuevo distrito? Es un distrito de clase media?


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

no vaya ser que los pitucos se quieren abrir del populorum!!! no seria raro, ya con la reja de la molina!!! MAS IGNORANCIA TERCERMUNDISTA NO CREO!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Espero que en verdad sea para beneficio de los que viven en esa zona. Felipe, como es ese nuevo distrito? Es un distrito de clase media?


Es una zona de clase media baja se podría decir así.
Són años de lucha para formarse un nuevo distrito!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

oxidan said:


> no vaya ser que los pitucos se quieren abrir del populorum!!! no seria raro, ya con la reja de la molina!!! MAS IGNORANCIA TERCERMUNDISTA NO CREO!!


 Las zonas Pitucas de Piura también quieren independizarse del distrito de Piura y Castilla para formar un nuevo distrito.
Si Arequipa ciudad tiene un promedio de 800 mil habitantes y tiene como 20 distritos en la ciudad y Piura tiene mas de 600 mil habitantes y cuenta hasta al momento con 3 distritos (Piura, Castilla y Catacaos), pero esta bién q halla descentralización en la ciudad.


----------

